

FT Web-based app more popular than app sold in Apple store - mcantelon
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/09/22/us-ft-idUSTRE78L49Q20110922

======
byoung2
Isn't that because the web-based app can be read on many more devices, such as
Windows Phone, BlackBerry, Android, Nokia, etc?

